# Patas de cama



## María Madrid

¿Alguien sabe el nombre de esas especies de patas que tiene la cama de la foto? Evidentemente no son patas, pero no sé que nombre darle. 

http://www.bedexpert.co.uk/products/bed_expert/tempur/index_335.html

Me han sugerido larguero, sin embargo tampoco lo veo muy adecuado, porque el larguero de la cama sería la pieza que va de la cabeza a los pies por ambos laterales. Os agradeceré enormemente vuestras sugerencias! Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Por qué no es una pata?


> *pata**1**.*
> *2.* f. Pie de un mueble.
> 
> *pie**.*
> *3.* m. Base o parte en que se apoya algo.
> 
> *base**.*
> * 1.* f. Fundamento o apoyo principal de algo.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Maruja14

¡Carmba! Sí que es complicado. 

Se me ocurre "apoyos" o "apoyos transversales" pero tampoco sé si es muy correcto... ni tampoco si es muy claro.


----------



## María Madrid

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué no es una pata?


Exigencias del mercado, supongo. La división que hace el cliente es patas y.... esa cosa (en inglés es runner), así que no puedo poner "Patas y patas" en el apartado correspondiente. Tampoco puedo dejarlo sólo en patas.

Creo que asumen pata a un elemento más bien vertical (tipo pie), de ahí que hagan hincapié en dos palabras distintas como elemento distintivo de su oferta. No tenemos sólo patas, tenemos y patas y......  

También tienen bases de cama, que son un tipo de canapé, así que base tampoco puedo usar eso. ¡Más difícil todavía! ¡Quién da más! Gracias a los dos! Saludos,


----------



## Gévy

Hola María,

me he paseado por las páginas de IKea y tienen una cama muy parecida a a la que ofreces en la foto. Hablan de "piecera".

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?topcategoryId=15558&catalogId=10103&storeId=11&productId=60999&langId=-5&categoryId=16173&chosenPartNumber=S19828095

No sé si el término es común entre fabricantes de muebles, pero no me parecería descabellado: cabecera/piecera.

A ver si te ayuda.


----------



## Alundra

No se me ocurre otra cosa que patas.... Larguero no lo llamaría, puesto que larguero es lo que tú ya has dicho... y creo que daría lugar a confusión.

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Gévy said:
			
		

> Hola María,
> 
> me he paseado por las páginas de IKea y tienen una cama muy parecida a a la que ofreces en la foto. Hablan de "piecera".
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?topcategoryId=15558&catalogId=10103&storeId=11&productId=60999&langId=-5&categoryId=16173&chosenPartNumber=S19828095
> 
> No sé si el término es común entre fabricantes de muebles, pero no me parecería descabellado: cabecera/piecera.
> 
> A ver si te ayuda.


 
No, pero el piecero no son las patas, es la parte trasera de la cama... Igual que está el cabecero, está el piecero.

Alundra.


----------



## belén

Mmmm.... ¿Soporte de cama?


----------



## Gévy

Es que, Alondra, en esta cama las patas son parte integrante de la estructura de la piecera. No hay "patas" en sí, aisladas y tradicionales, sino una estructura que hace oficio de pata a la vez que de soporte lateral. No es muy evidente, la verdad...


----------



## Alundra

Gévy said:
			
		

> Es que, Alondra, en esta cama las patas son parte integrante de la estructura de la piecera. No hay "patas" en sí, aisladas y tradicionales, sino una estructura que hace oficio de pata a la vez que de soporte lateral. No es muy evidente, la verdad...


 
Sí, es cierto Gèvy..  es que yo oigo piecero y no me imagino las patas, por eso lo dije.

Se me ocurre "travesaño", aunque tampoco lo veo muy claro, se lleva poco con larguero...

Alundra.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Después de consultar el Cambridge, deduzco que si en inglés los llaman así es porque se parecen a las cuchillas de los trineos. Encuentra una palabra para esa parte de un trieno, y ya tienes traducción 

Lo que no creo que consigas es que suene natural y descriptivo a la vez. Sugiero "patines"


----------



## lazarus1907

He mirado en el diccionario Oxford más detallado que hay, y no viene como parte específica de la cama. Las dos definiciones más parecidas son: "Un soporte (alargado) diseñado para que algo ruede" y " una barra, travesaño, viga o similar, largo y horizontal". Supongo que, a falta de un término tan específico, han recurrido a lo que mejor les ha parecido a los fabricantes de camas.

El diccionario Oxford define estas palabras (que se traducen normalmente como dije antes) así:

_Vara o pieza larga de madera. Barra o pieza de madera transversal. Rodillo de madera. Vara o travesaño longitudinal usado como soporte... _(Muchas más, y muchas muy específicas).

Manuel Seco define así travesaño:


> Pieza horizontal comprendida entre dos o más verticales, ....


No se me ocurre nada mejor.


----------



## hanselhoff2004

Estoy de acuerdo con Belén: para mi, no hay que darle más vueltas y lo traduciría como lo que es: es el _*soporte *_de la cama o del somier, si se quiere. Se podría, en su caso, describir las características especiales del soporte, pero soporte al fin. Me da igual cómo lo llamen en inglés. Traducir es trasladar ideas, no unir palabras de dos listas.  Y ahí lo que se ve es el soporte. *Piecero*, como ya han dicho, sería la parte opuesta al cabecero (yo lo llamo _los pies de la cama_, porque siempre lo he oído llamar así). 

Espero haber sido de alguna ayuda y a ver si alguien coincide conmigo.

Hanselhoff


----------



## Dama de noche

¿Y no hay manera de que puedas distinguir, en las casillas correspondientes o en las descripciones, entre soportes de cuatro o dos patas? Introducir una columna llamada soporte (número de patas) y abajo el número de las mismas según el modelo... Algo así no creo que a efectos de mercado suponga una gran diferencia.


----------



## belano75

hanselhoff2004 said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Belén: para mi, no hay que darle más vueltas y lo traduciría como lo que es: es el _*soporte *_de la cama o del somier, si se quiere. Se podría, en su caso, describir las características especiales del soporte, pero soporte al fin. Me da igual cómo lo llamen en inglés. Traducir es trasladar ideas, no unir palabras de dos listas. Y ahí lo que se ve es el soporte. *Piecero*, como ya han dicho, sería la parte opuesta al cabecero (yo lo llamo _los pies de la cama_, porque siempre lo he oído llamar así).
> 
> Espero haber sido de alguna ayuda y a ver si alguien coincide conmigo.
> 
> Hanselhoff


 
Yo también lo llamaría soporte. Me parece la mejor opción.


----------



## lazarus1907

belano75 said:
			
		

> Yo también lo llamaría soporte. Me parece la mejor opción.


Ciertamente es un suporte, aunque casi cualquier cosa es un soporte, incluido la pata de una cama. Tampoco hay ninguna razón para pensar que no sea una pata, según el diccionario, excepto porque la forma del travesaño no se asemeja a una. ¿Qué tal *soporte transversal*?



> *transversal**.*
> 
> * 1.* adj. Que se halla o se extiende atravesado de un lado a otro.
> *3.* adj. Que se cruza en dirección perpendicular con aquello de que se trata.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## María Madrid

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal *soporte transversal*?


 
Gracias! Verás, esa "cosa" va tanto a lo largo como a lo ancho. ¿Seguiría valiendo transversal? Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Va "de un lado a otro", ¿no?


----------



## María Madrid

Me refería a que transversal me da la sensación de que implica ir de un lado a otro, en un sentido, no en los dos. Pero quizá sean matices que le pongo yo a la palabra. Saludos,


----------



## PablaHoney

Se me ocurre que es *"base" *o *"soporte"
*
Saludos!


----------



## blue-eyes

Hace poco fui a una tienda Flex para comprar un juego de patas, y Flex oficialmente las llama "patas".....

saludos@todos


----------



## ena 63

hola:
estructura, carcasa, armazón, armadura, chasis?
personalmente, yo les llamo patas, no muy clásicas, pero patas al fin y al cabo....


----------



## Dama de noche

Las mesas plegables tienen un soporte parecido, pero móvil, y se les sigue llamando patas... Sigo pensando que la diferencia con las camas clásicas se encuentra más en el número de patas de la base.


----------



## mhp

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Exigencias del mercado, supongo. La división que hace el cliente es patas y.... esa cosa (en inglés es runner), así que no puedo poner "Patas y patas" en el apartado correspondiente. Tampoco puedo dejarlo sólo en patas.


No suele llamarse “runner” patas de una cama, pero sí que los trineos tienen “runners” o “patines”. Si llaman las patas de una cama como “runner” es tal vez porque se parecen a patines. No sé si esto te ayudará.


----------



## Pumpkin72

mhp said:
			
		

> No suele llamarse “runner” patas de una cama, pero sí que los trineos tienen “runners” o “patines”. Si llaman las patas de una cama como “runner” es tal vez porque se parecen a patines. No sé si esto te ayudará.


Entonces, coincidimos


----------



## mhp

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Entonces, coincidimos


 Tienes toda la razón Pumpkin. Siento mucho no haber leído tu repuesta antes de escribir


----------



## Rebis

Yo si fuera tú, y más si es algo para publicidad, lo dejaría en runner y procuraría poner una foto al lado. Está claro que es una forma de soporte extranjero y que no hay palabra española para ello, y si la marca le dice a sus clientes "nuestras camas no sólo se apoyan en patas sino tambien en pieceros", el cliente no se va a enterar. Una buena foto vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## Jellby

¿Qué tal "patas corridas", con la foto al lado?


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias a todos por vuestras sugerencias. Yo soy responsable de la traducción, no del formato, por eso no puedo decidir si se pone una foto al lado o no. Veremos en qué queda la cosa, propondré varias de vuestras opciones y a ver qué les gusta más. 

Lo que sí tengo muy claro es que dejarlo en inglés no es una opción válida. Todo el tiempo surgen objetos nuevos, puede que en algunos casos tengan difícil traducción, pero incorporar palabras inglesas al idioma para elementos de uso común, como una cama, no me parece aceptable. Si un cliente no va a entender "elija entre patas y piecero" menos aún va a entender "elija entre patas y runners". No olvidemos que el nivel medio de inglés en España es para llorar, por más que todo el mundo diga que tiene intermedio alto. Gracias a todos y saludos,


----------



## apblopes

Todavía no conozco mucho el idioma, pero ¿cómo les suena "patas horizontales" o "patas com soporte horizontal"?


----------



## Pumpkin72

Aunque sé que no servirá, por el motivo que sea: patas deslizantes.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Aunque sé que no servirá, por el motivo que sea: patas deslizantes.


 
Gracias Pumpkin. Lo he visto también por ahí, pero no sé muy bien el motivo del nombre, salvo la relación con los patines que comentaban más arriba. ¿Me podrías decir dónde lo has visto? Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Pumpkin72

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Gracias Pumpkin. Lo he visto también por ahí, pero no sé muy bien el motivo del nombre, salvo la relación con los patines que comentaban más arriba. ¿Me podrías decir dónde lo has visto? Gracias y saludos,


Es sólo por eso, porque el término original hace referencia a la pieza que permite que se deslice un trineo.

Estoy pensando que quizá ayudaría saber qué propósito tiene el diseño de las patas: facilitar el deslizamiento (?), repartir mejor el peso, simplemente estético (no creo que sea esto, porque parece incómodo, ¿no?), etc.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que simplemente es cuestión de diseño, al menos en este caso. Desde luego no ayudan a que la cama se deslice, no llevan ruedas incluidas ni nada parecido. En fin, mil gracias a todos! Saludos,


----------



## Pumpkin72

Pues en ese caso, eres libre  No corres el riesgo de describir mal la función que cumplen, porque no cumplen ninguna. Patines, soportes, listones, patas trineo, _patones_... el cielo es el límite


----------



## caravaggio

Yo soy arquitecto y a veces diseño muebles también, si tuviera que describir dicho elemento nunca usaría la palabra pata de cama, porque expresaria piezas aisladas de soporte en cada esquina. Utilizaria "soporte" y luego haria una descripicón breve, para lo cual existen miles alternativas. (2 barras metálicas en forma de U ubicadas en la cabecera y en el pie de la cama, por ejemplo)
saludos


----------

